# Hello!



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi
I've been following this forum for quite a while now as it's packed with such great information but only decided to sign up today!
I have 4 beautiful female mice currently living in a converted bin cage, I'm not sure what colour categories they fall into so I will definitely be uploading some pictures later to get some help identifying them!

I'm definitely interested in the breeding side, I have had an accidental pet shop litter before but did really enjoy watching them grow up. The lack of pet shops selling mice around here meant every single one (even the boys!) were rehomed. However would like to take it to the next level now and would really like to get from a breeder and I'm also super interested in genetics and plan to be studying it at Uni 

Are many of you from Devon, England? Finding a pet mouse in shops is like finding a needle in a haystack, I waited months to get my hands on some again!


----------



## Jockey (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello! Im from Torpoint Cornwall, close to Plymouth Devon. Best of luck with your mice :3


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome! Good luck with your new project. Hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you both!
It's lovely to see someone is actually around the South West, Jockey! Do you breed? If so what are you interested in?


----------

